# Audi.de Releases More Pics, Vid and Catalogue of S1 and S1 Sportback



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










So I just looked and the S1 section of the Audi.de website is live. I'm pretty sure there's no S1 section to the configurator yet, but the mix of high-res photos plus a single video, a PDF consumer catalogue, etc. make for a great way to further check the car out before Geneva.

I ran a story about it on our blog. Find it here, with links to the PDF catalogue and also direct to the S1 section of the Audi.de German language consumer site.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-s1-content-audi-de-german-market-website/


----------

